# 12 Gallon Long Lighting



## cdunson82 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my first post on this site so let me introduce myself. I am Chris from the Orlando area. My history with Aquariums is I started out with a 29 Gallon SW 2 years ago, upgraded to a 75 AGA Saltwater and now have a 75 Gallon rimless reef tank as well as a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long rimless reef. I started setting up the 12 gallon long about a month and a half ago when it dawned on me a few days ago that it is starting to look just like my 75 and I wanted to do something different, which is when I found this site. 

All that being said I am confused about a few things but in this section about the lighting I should use. I am coming from SW it is better to have more. I currently have two PAR 30 bulbs over the 12 and would like some Ideas on lighting for the tank to be able to grow anything I would like. the tank is in a cubby so I am thinking of hanging it from the top of the cubby. All suggestions are helpful and sorry for being such a noob.


----------



## cdunson82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok maybe a more direct question. Would a 24" Marineland Doublebright LED Fixture work well? I have seen the posting of the 12 gallon long with the 36" fixture that has to hang the lighting high up in the tank and was thinking a 24" would work.


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the double bright 36" marineland leds above my 12 gallon long and so far im not that impressed with my hc and dhg growth. I actually ordered a 2x39 watt t5 HO light to put over the tank based on defiant's success in this thread. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...108978-mr-aquas-12g-long-iwagumi-madness.html

Ive read that marineland recommends using their reef lighting over a planted tank, but havnt seen anybody try it over this tank.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Marineland single and double bright fixtures are not bright at all. The PAR values are very low compared to ecoxotic, innovative marine, etc. That tank looks like a bit of a pain to light. You'd need more fixtures than i have on my 20 Long.

Are you wanting LEDs for the shimmer and low energy costs, or is PC/T5 good for you?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use those LEDs. I'd probably light it with T5HO, mounted right up to the top of the cubby with good reflectors. How much height from the tank to the "ceiling" is there?


----------



## cdunson82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you for the responses and the link. Good read. Wish I would have seen them before this weekend haha. I got the Marineland Double Bright for $25 so i went ahead and did it but I think I will probably just sell it and get a 36" double T5. I am a big fan of T5's, that is what I have over my 75 gallon reef.


----------



## FlyTekk (Apr 25, 2012)

So a dual t5no is not doable on this tank? Even if i put directly ontop of tank? I must get a t5ho hual?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Coralife T5NO 2 bulb light will give you around 15-20 micromols of PAR, but it takes 2 of them to adequately cover the whole 18 inch front to back depth of the tank. That is low light, only enough for low light plants. A good quality T5HO 2 bulb light will give you around 150 micromols of PAR, unless you hang it about 30 inches from the substrate, for about 40 micromols of PAR, which also lets the light spread enough to cover the whole tank. But a FishNeedIt 2 bulb "T5HO" light would give you around 30 micromols of PAR, and require 2 of them to cover the whole 18 inch front to back depth. I'm sure there are many other options, like 2 single bulb Catalina Aquarium T5HO lights.


----------



## FlyTekk (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay but my question refers to a 12g long. Which is 36"x8x9h. So in this tank would dual t5no work for HC mat given the par numbers u describe?


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

FlyTekk said:


> Okay but my question refers to a 12g long. Which is 36"x8x9h. So in this tank would dual t5no work for HC mat given the par numbers u describe?


I have a dual 36" t5ho over mine. Its raised up about 20" though.


----------



## FlyTekk (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea i dont want to buy a more expensive fixture with more expensive bulbs and waste more light only to have to raise it. In some cases i hear if its too much light i have to add yet another thing.... C02.

Im fine with corallife t5no lay it 0-2" above tank which would be 7-9" above substrate in this tank. Would it be enough light for hc mat?


----------



## APT (Jun 18, 2012)

FlyTekk said:


> Yea i dont want to buy a more expensive fixture with more expensive bulbs and waste more light only to have to raise it. In some cases i hear if its too much light i have to add yet another thing.... C02.
> 
> Im fine with corallife t5no lay it 0-2" above tank which would be 7-9" above substrate in this tank. Would it be enough light for hc mat?


 
I am ordering this same tank soon and am normally pretty good at judging lighting requirements but this long, short tank has me asking the same question. 

I'm considering running the Aqueon dual T5NO right on top of the tank so about 7-7.5" from the substrate. Only plant in the tank will be a carpet of HC like yours but I will be running a pressurized co2 set up as well.

Has anyone run a similar system that can provide real life results or tested PAR at this height with a cheap dual T5NO fixture? According to Hoppy's chart it seems like it would be high light.

OP sorry to hi-jack the thread but my question seemed to align with yours and it has been a few weeks since the last response.

-Drew


----------

